# I can't take it anymore!



## SpottyPoo

Okay, i have never been so disappointed before in my life. This Malt I got has been nothing but a pain in the butt since the day we brought her home. I have had her professionally trained, TWICE, and am going thru it again a third time. She even spent a solid week at the trainer's house!

On top of the behavioral/puppy issues, I have just not bonded with this dog. She is waaay to independent for me -- I wanted a more submissive, quiet little dog. I am just not at all happy. And you know she can't be too happy, either.

I live in Charlotte -- does anyone know where I could sell her? Anyone here interested in a little headstrong companion? I am at my wit's end...









(Heck, I'd even be interested in a trade at this point.)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Awww....I feel so sad for both of you!







What are the problems? How old is she? Is she spayed? I definitely wouldn't trade..ha ha...my little darlin' wouldn't suit your needs either...ha ha...I'll trade ya a sweet cat!







No, seriously..maybe we can help with the problems...fill us in...


----------



## SpottyPoo

She's 6 months old, not spayed yet, and all of her permanent teeth have come in. She is headstrong in everything she does. She gets into EVERYthing even after we have taught her "no." She behaves pretty well when the trainer is here, but get me alone with her and forget it -- she's suddenly "forgotten" everything she just learned.

And the chase/keep away thing I can't stand. At first it was funny, but I don't have the patience for it anymore. I want a dog that minds better than this. Cuddling on the couch to watch TV or read a book?? Forget it! She nibbles on my ear, my hair, my fingers, the remote control, the pages of my book -- no matter what I say or do to get her to stop or how many chew toys she has to keep her occupied. She just doesn't get it! I'm ashamed to say that she spends a LOT of time in her crate which just isn't fair to her. I feel really badly for her -- I'm just not the right owner for her.

DH spent all day yesterday re-doing our picket fence. There used to be 4" gaps between the pickets and Lizzie would escape every chance she got. Now there's just a 1" gap between them. That was a lot of work and if she can squeeze thru that, then she deserves her freedom.









Please don't tell me that ALL Maltese are like this??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I am sure all aren't ha ha...but it sounds a lot like mine was at 6 months. She is still a baby....







Sounds like puppy antics to me...







When the trainer came, what were they working on primarily?


----------



## SpottyPoo

We're working on staying to my left on the leash and heal. And also to stop barking outside all the time. Also started "stay" and "come" the other day, for the third time....


----------



## FannyMay

Yes all Malts are like this, especially puppies! No offence but what did you expect from a puppy. She's only 6 months old.
If you really want a dog that is going to be perfect for you then you should get a robo dog. No but really you should check your local shelters. If you get an adult dog then you will already know it's temperament and it will already be spayed or neutered. I wish I lived closer because I would take her in a heart beat. I do have family in NC about an hour or so from you but I wouldn't be able to pick her up even from my parents as it's a 12 hour drive for us and we only go there for Christmas. Plus we aren't going this year anyway. Maybe someone here can find you a good rescue in your area so you can give her to them. 
I wouldn't sell her because if you put her in the paper to sell her then you never know who is going to end up with her. Some people will say anything (even lie) to get a cute Maltese. Ask your trainer if they know anyone who would like to take her off your hands. Ask your vet if they know anyone who would want a Maltese. Ask around the dog community (good for you for coming here first). 
I wish you luck and hope you find what you are looking for and a nice home for your baby.

P.S. I didn’t mean to sound mean so please don’t take it that way. I just want what’s best for this Maltese.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 20 2005, 03:24 PM
> *We're working on staying to my left on the leash and heal. And also to stop barking outside all the time. Also started "stay" and "come" the other day, for the third time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44628*


[/QUOTE]


We aren't that advanced at one year








Brinkley sits, dances, rolls over, will leave things, but with "uh-uh" or "no"...not "leave it"-he will stay for a few seconds...enough to keep him from darting out the front door, through the gate, etc. We are working on "settle" and "no bark" as well as not pulling on the leash etc. It is not working well..







Probably as much our fault as his...we find more fun things to do than work on training.







We are happy with pottying correctly and playing nicely. Our expectations are not as high as some.


----------



## dr.jaimie

sounds to me like she is just being a puppy. if you do get rid of her, i wouldnt get another puppy. maybe an older dog...but i hope u can work it out with her. she just needs time to grow up and mature.


----------



## Puddles Mom

If your looking for a quite little dog, you better consider an older dog. I have never known a "puppy" to be quite! :new_Eyecrazy: 

When I got Puddles, I was not doing to well with the potty training issue and did a discussion on it. I was about ready to sell him myself.







I will never forget a lady on here just told me off.







She hit the nail on the head for me and made me open my eyes. She said maybe it was me and not Puddles, that I was expecting to much from a puppy. That I needed to chill out and find me some patience's.







Well, that's exactly what I did and now Puddles is the most loving doggie ever!! Potty trained and well behaved, most of the time....love him dearly.  

Your malt may be acting up, cause she knows things are not going well and you hate her. They are smarter than you may think. Find her a nice home and give her away, you both will be happier.

You said "Charlotte" do you mean, Charlotte, NC. 
I live 30 minutes from there and know someone that would love to have her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I would have to convince hubby, but I would love to have her too...







She sounds like a fun riot to me!


----------



## jmm

You need to find a trainer who will teach you how to interact with and understand your dog's behavior and stick with them or return her to the breeder. Any reputable breeder will demand the puppy be returned to them. Otherwise, you should find a reputable rescue organization to place her with so that she will go to a properly screened home that is prepared for a pup who is use to being out of control. 

You describe normal dog behavior that takes a lot of time and work to curb and build more human-appropriate behaviors. She may be independent, but she also sounds highly motivated and smart. If you can't be committed to her, please do give her back to the breeder or place her with a rescue (or send her to me hehehe I looove a challenge). 

Maltese as a breed are manipulative little dogs. Most people underestimate their energy level and the amount of training necessary to have a well-adjusted Maltese. I LOVE that about the breed. However, that does not mean they are right for everyone. If in the future you are interested in another dog, you might consider a different breed and an adult rescue that has been fostered or is a retired breeding animal. Their activity level and temperament will be better screened and may match you better.


----------



## miko's mommy

I think it sounds like she is being a puppy, maybe more difficult than some, but as with any dog, I think you need to put in time into training her. However, if you really just can't take it, then be sure to carefully screen who you sell her to since she is not spayed yet.

Our little boy was difficult when he was very young, but I just assumed most pupps are like that. He still would rather play than cuddle and he is almost 2 yrs old.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

awwww. It's such a shame that you are having a mis-match. The problem here is due to unrealistic expectations. So many people get a Malt expecting a passive little lap sitter. They don't realize that, although some Malts are calm as babies, most of them are very active. They aren't *born* happy little lap sitters--they *become* loving lapsitters when they are raised with careful, loving attention and are properly trained.

Sylphide was a mischievous little monster as a puppy, but we knew what to expect and loved her for who she is. She is now a wonderful young adult who is still very active, but obedient, and loves to lapsit. She will never be passive. She grunts, groans, barks and growls when asked to do something she doesn't feel like doing (but does it anyway). We put a lot of energy into her training and development.

Part of the problem might be that you handed the training over to a trainer. In that case, your puppy will respect and obey the trainer who has taken the time to work with her, but if you look at it from her perspective, why should she obey _you_ ? You have to earn her respect as much as she has to earn yours. 

Locking her in a crate will in no way alleviate the situation. What she most needs now is lots of love, cuddles, play, and acceptance from you. Have you considered taking her to training yourself rather than having someone train her? It's a great way to bond. If she is very active, beginning agility will really channel her energy and be fun for both of you (as long as you don't have unrealistic expectations are realize that you are doing this for her and not to have her behave perfectly or win something).

Malts her age end up abandoned because they are at that difficult in between stage (it's adolescence! but most parents don't give up their kids, LOL!). If you only give her lots of time and attention, she'll soon be 10 months, then 12, then 15, etc. and before you know it she'll be all grown up. They get better every month, promise!

But, if you really can't handle her, I do agree that you might want to find her a loving home with experienced Maltese owners. Please don't give her to just anyone or leave her in a shelter. Place her in rescue if you don't know what else to do.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Poor baby. What did the trainers say? Were they not able to train her? I don't really have any advice since everyone else's advice seems appropriate. There were a couple of us who at one point admitted that for a second, we felt we regret getting our maltese because it was SOOOOOOO HARD. But in the end, I'd do it again because they are such a great breed. 

Good luck and do what's best for you and her.


----------



## saltymalty

Having patience is key to having a puppy. Some people just are not prepared to deal with that level of commitment. I really have to give you credit for being able to admit that maybe a puppy isn't what you really wanted at this point in your life. May I ask, where did she come from? Is your breeder willling to take the puppy back? Maybe in exchange for an older dog? I think, without trying to be too judgmental, that you need to do some deep soul searching and figure out what it is you are looking for out of a relationship with a pet. I have an almost seven month old puppy, and the behavior you describe would fit her to a tee. For me, that's what we wanted...a puppy that would play and grow up with our three children. I would caution you against "selling" your pup to the highest bidder. That's not going to make you feel any better, and you might not know what kind of situation the dog will be placed into (unless of course you sell her to a friend, or family member). I really urge you to contact the breeder, or a maltese/small breed rescue group. My mother always has a wonderful comment about the mistakes we make in life, it was a cheap lesson that was expensive to learn. Don't look to recoup your losses, because that will never happen. Live, learn and move on.


----------



## k/c mom

I applaud you for having the honesty to admit that this breed and this dog just may not be right for you. 

If you did not happen to buy from a reputable breeder who will take her back, I urge you to put her in rescue. They will carefully screen any future home for her and make sure that she does not end up going from home to home throughout her life. Here is the contact information for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They are very well respected and extremely picky about where they place their dogs and have a very lengthy application for those wishing to adopt one of their rescues. There is an area on their site where you can tell them about your baby. 

Here is the main site: Northcentral Maltese Rescue Home Page

Northcentral Maltese - Surrendering Your Maltese To Rescue

Please keep us posted.


----------



## KathleensMaltese

> She's 6 months old, not spayed yet, and all of her permanent teeth have come in. She is headstrong in everything she does. She gets into EVERYthing even after we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you all are having such a time of it with your little girl. To me, She sounded like the typical puppy in your description! Now see I would love the nibbling on the ear or seeing her nibble on the edge of a book lol I have many a book with little nibbled cornors. With Muffett At 4 years old, Its still a battle at night when I want to read and she has a whole other idea of how the nigh the should end. And Im sure her idea of the perfect nights end, is not with ME reading a book! ! To deter me from reading, she will give a kiss than lay down, give a kiss than lye down...over and over again, you get the picture!
> 
> I dont read much anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppyhood with any breed is Work. IMO it sure doesnt end at 6 months she is still a little pupster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maltese are child like in many respects.........they really are a darling breed. Im sorry for all your troubles, and hope you find the best possible solution, for both you and the dog.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 20 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Please don't tell me that ALL Maltese are like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44626*


[/QUOTE]

Well, I hate to say it but I do think all Maltese are like yours... in one way or another. This morning, for example, I wanted to sleep late but K & C were not having it. Kallie was on and off the bed with her bone, wanting me to throw it to her. Catcher was bathing my face and neck with his tongue. Then Kallie got on my head and was sticking her tongue in my eyes (yuk) and ears. They were all over me .... and I lOVED IT!!!!









And reading a book is done at the kitchen table... no way could I ever do it with them on the sofa near me... they'd be trying to get my attention, which is what your baby is trying to do with you. 

These little guys live for love, IMHO. 

In l990 when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, I was somewhat in the shape you are. I was a first-time Malt owner I was overwhelmed with how feisty and wild she was and I didn't know how to handle her. I had gotten her at just under 8 weeks old.









I truly thought of giving her away to a friend in another city who had one Maltese already. I didn't feel we had bonded at all. I wish I could remember when it did happen but it did and she became the love of my life. She was alway quirky but it was just her personality and I loved her dearly for who she was.... 

Oh, and sometimes you get a cuddler and sometimes not... it can't be predicted. Kallie was a big cuddler as a puppy but now she only cuddles when we're in bed. Otherwise she lives to have the ball thrown to her.... she's totally obsessive about it. Catcher lives to cuddle and wants to be in my arms 24/7. But who would have known...

I wish I were in your town so I could help in some way......


----------



## puppylucy

This happened to my friend w/ her mini doxie. She couldn't handle her puppy being a wild one







She also got rid of hers, and then totally regretted it.. she sent hers back to the breeder, btw.

I'm sorry things with your pup aren't working out. You may think you haven't bonded, but I'm sure your little baby has bonded w/ you... just something to think about.

I agree w/ K/C mom, a rescue is definitely the way to go

Better luck next time? Once again, I'm truly sorry things didn't work out..


----------



## doctorcathy

i agree with everyone:

1. she's a puppy....all my dogs acted WORSE!!! LOL

2. DONT PUT HER IN A CRATE!! she wants to play "a tired dog is a good dog"

3. puppies are there to PLAY!!! 

and there are malts that dont want to cuddle(like ellie). and i know there's a few posters that were upset about that. good luck. and if you dont plan to keep her...i hope she finds a great home.


----------



## TwoMalteseMommy

Hi. I'm so sorry that you have having such a hard time. I wish so much that I lived closer (I'm in Colorado), as I would offer to come get your girl. 

I have raised one Maltese girl from puppyhood (she is almost five now) and I can tell you that as a puppy, she was a complete handful. She was bossy, independent, controlling and liked to get her little nose into everything. This is just how many (especially girl) puppies are. She still has many of those traits today (bossy, controlling), but we accept that as part of her little personality. She also has an absolutely sweet side too, as she is completely devoted to me and is quite a little lap dog now (she did not "calm down" until she was almost 1 1/2 years old)! I also have a little girl who is almost nine months old and she is still learning- no way near perfect. You seem to have a lot of expectations for your Maltese. Patience, love, humor and acceptance is what you need in dealing with any kind of baby- human or animal.

Dogs are not perfect, just as children are not. You have to learn to love the good, the bad and the ugly (like accidents on the floor) if you are going to have children or dogs. I can understand your frustration, but please do the right thing and give her to a Maltese Rescue Group or contact your breeder. If you sell her, especially with her not being spayed, she could end up in a puppy mill, or a used as back yard breeder. You would be sending her into a life of torture. Please try to see what is best for her and do the right thing. We are here for you to vent. Please keep us informed. We care about you and your Maltese girl.

Maltese Rescue Groups (southern states):

http://www.adoptamalt.com/home.htm

http://www.scmradoption.com/


----------



## littlepeanut

I know all of this has probably been said before, but it's just puppyhood. I'm so sorry that you feel this way, and I 'm glad that you can be honest enough to admit that maybe this whole situation was a mistake. 

Peanut was a pain at that age...I'm not saying he's perfect now, but much has improved. He is a little over a year now. At one point I also was having doubts about Peanut staying with us, but I had just fallen completely in love with him, and it was worth it for me to work out all of the problems. He still barks like there is no tomorrow, but it's getting better slowly. I never took him to a trainer or to any classes, so I don't really know what it's like. Is there any way that you could dedicate some time in the morning and the evening to have some mini training sessions? Just to focus on one command at a time? I feel so bad that you are going through this. If you do decide to work with the pup, don't expect too much. Even just a few minutes is enough to practice a command a few times. If you bought her from a breeder I recommend that you call the breeder first. A good breeder would be happy to take their dog back. My cousin did that when she had to move suddenly and couldn't take the puppy with her.

Good luck with whatever you decide! Keep us posted, and feel free to vent or ask any questions...lots of people here are glad to help!!


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 20 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Okay, i have never been so disappointed before in my life. This Malt I got has been nothing but a pain in the butt since the day we brought her home. I have had her professionally trained, TWICE, and am going thru it again a third time. She even spent a solid week at the trainer's house!
> 
> On top of the behavioral/puppy issues, I have just not bonded with this dog. She is waaay to independent for me -- I wanted a more submissive, quiet little dog. I am just not at all happy. And you know she can't be too happy, either.
> 
> I live in Charlotte -- does anyone know where I could sell her? Anyone here interested in a little headstrong companion? I am at my wit's end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Heck, I'd even be interested in a trade at this point.)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44621*


[/QUOTE]

It kinda sounds weird to me that your trainer is taking her home for a week. That would only teach her to obey the trainer, not you! Your trainer should be helping YOU to control her - guiding you to teach her to obey on command.... not doing it herself....







But maybe that's just my opinion...

Sounds like you just have to reassert your dominance to her... she's only a baby and if you let her get away with things before because they were "cute" - then she doesn't know that it's wrong to do it....


----------



## Laceys mom

I have to agree with what alot of people here have said...she is a puppy, what did you expect? I don't mean to sound harsh or mean but she is only 6 months old. My Lacey is just a little over a year old and she is still a handful. Very playful but I wouldn't give her back to my breeder. If you honestly don't think you can handle her then call your breeder and return her. But please keep in mind that puppyhood does not last forever. Only you know if you can do this so please do what is best for you and this puppy. Please don't put an ad in the newspaper, who knows who will take her. Find her the best home that you can


----------



## charmypoo

Maybe it is puppyhood like some other posters have said but maybe it isn't. It could really be a combination of a number of factors including behaviour problems on the puppy's part or just a lack of patience for a puppy or any dog in that matter. My kids all love to cuddle and we have no problems sitting together to read a book, surf the computer or just watch tv. But there are times where they are little brats too. They would gang up together and rip up stuff around the house, drag toilet paper all over the place, rip my pants, bite holes in the wall and pee on my sister's homework or tear up my work. It is just normal behaviour and it is up to us to teach them what is right and what is wrong. They will learn.

However, it sounds like you are fed up. Most breeders will require the puppy to be returned to them. Have you contacted the breeder yet?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 20 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Maybe it is puppyhood like some other posters have said but maybe it isn't.  It could really be a combination of a number of factors including behaviour problems on the puppy's part or just a lack of patience for a puppy or any dog in that matter.  My kids all love to cuddle and we have no problems sitting together to read a book, surf the computer or just watch tv.  But there are times where they are little brats too.  They would gang up together and rip up stuff around the house, drag toilet paper all over the place, rip my pants, bite holes in the wall and pee on my sister's homework or tear up my work.  It is just normal behaviour and it is up to us to teach them what is right and what is wrong.  They will learn.
> 
> However, it sounds like you are fed up.  Most breeders will require the puppy to be returned to them.  Have you contacted the breeder yet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44724*


[/QUOTE]


I agree..even with my little turkey...I can usually sit on the couch and read,grade papers, paint my nails, cut out coupons...whatever-and Brinkley usually leaves me alone...especially if I have given him some time and attention...playing, loving, pampering etc. Lots of times when I am on here, he is either in my lap, or right at my feet. But most of the time, when he wants to play, I stop what I am doing for a few minutes and throw his toy, or play tug-of-war etc. It only takes a few minutes of play for him to feel like he has gotten his dose of needed attention. Maybe he is spoiled some, but seriously...who can resist that little face, and those eyes so full of love and devotion?! I sure can't! I am wrapped/whipped...


----------



## jmm

My dogs will also sit around and hang out...so long as they have adequate exercise and stimulation at other times. 

People get a toy dog and they don't realize they are dogs and require the same training and exercise (though in miniature) that a labrador would require. The housetraining issues, the biting issues, the barking, etc. are all reasons toy dogs are given up to rescues. Honestly, I don't think people know what they are getting into. They meet a sweet, cute, calm dog and think theirs will be just like that. Well, that dog most likely had a lot of work put into it. 

The other thing I find is that when you go to a responsible breeder, they are much more likely to match the puppy's temperament with the right owner. A very intense puppy like the one described in this thread probably matches a fairly dog-savvy owner rather than a first timer. And, if you get a pup that just doesn't match you, the breeder is there to take the pup back and should be on the phone working with you to help in the adjustment.


----------



## k/c mom

Hope I didn't make it sound like my guys are awful!! Guess I'm in the minority on this but they just won't leave me alone if I'm sitting on the sofa... Catcher will lay on my chest and chill out and Kallie will bring the ball over and over again and finally settle down. But if I were trying to read, etc. they would likely bother me. 

I consider them good dogs though and say to myself often how lucky I am that they are so good... and such a pleasure .....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 20 2005, 09:10 PM
> *The other thing I find is that when you go to a responsible breeder, they are much more likely to match the puppy's temperament with the right owner. A very intense puppy like the one described in this thread probably matches a fairly dog-savvy owner rather than a first timer. And, if you get a pup that just doesn't match you, the breeder is there to take the pup back and should be on the phone working with you to help in the adjustment.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44749*


[/QUOTE]









Is this puppy really that intense/rowdy...etc..? Or are the expectations just too high for her right now? She doesn't sound necessarily intense to me, so much as just a puppy with lots of spunk and personality. But, maybe not. Maybe she is more of a handful than it sounds like...I think she sounds fun.


----------



## sherylmint

My dogs wer 15 yrs old. One passed away and they other was alone. I can tell you that I was not really in the market for another dog. I decided it would be better for Snowflake and bought the cute puppy book on Maltese prior to our purchase and read it, I knew what to expect. I can also tell you I did not think I would be able to bond and was concerned about my emotional state at the time of purchase. It took months to find him. Once I found him and I held Flurry I fell in love and that is when I knew I could love another dog again. It was a pleasure to see a puppys joyful and playful personality once again, he livened up my old dog and our entire home. All pups teeth and like to chew. God made pups cute for a reason so that we can get through the ruff first year or so and enjoy them for many years to come. I can not tell you how depressing it was to watch my Cadbury die. I can not express how joyful it is to have 2 pups full of vigor and sunshine. Flurry has matured into such a beautiful, lively dog. I love him so much that we purchased a second dog from the same breeder who stood behind Flurry. I took them to the vet to check for defects, not to get rid of them but to have a clear picture of our futures together and to know what to expect. They have a toybox, bones, a yard to play in and spend most of their time right next to me because they know that I love them with all my heart. They have their own beds but like to sleep with us. We play fetch in the morning and then they have breakfast. Then it's play, play wrestle some more mischief and play. It does my heart good to see 3 healthy dogs/ pup running around. It sure beats being alone. They fill my day with laughter and love. If I could afford another dog I would come and get yours. But It would mean shots and vet care and I also have 3 pigs and Who knows how many cats tomorrow, my neighbors leave me animals all the time in boxes marked allergic and my babies run a lot a month but they are all very happy. I rescued 3 pot belly pigs all black because people bought them and didn't do any reading on them prior. I knew nothing about pot belly pigs and I did not even like pigs until I met Henry and the pig placement network. I read all about pigs 3 or 4 books worth. I went on websites and read real owners problems and after careful consideration I adopted not just 1 but 3 that were in deperate need of a forever home. I am not trying to sound mean, I just know from raising over 10 dogs from all different ages to their last days that most dogs chew, raid the garbage and get into mischief. Some to get attention, maybe you should consider finding a good home and think about all the things like vet bills, spay, shots, food that the new owner will need. Flurry was $1,800. He was the first dog I didn't recue, the first dog I knew about prior to him coming into our home and becoming a member of our family. He is better behaived then Snowflake is at 16. Snowflake steals food from the table, Flurry can't reach the table, lol. Snowflake will rip the garbage apart, Flurry does not touch the garbage. Flurry loves the pigs, Snowflake does not like them. Flurry is much better behaived yet I love Snowflake with all my heart, she digs holes in my garden, flurry doesn't and sassy we don't know who she will be when she grows but she sure is bad! and we laugh about it and correct the issues as they arrise. I think if you want to get another companion, read up on different animals and find the one that is right for you, there is n rush. Find a good home for your pup and a suitable companion for your family and if you don't bond, don't buy it, don't adopt it. A mom loves when she sees her baby for the first time. When you find the right animal for you, you will know, you will feel it in your heart.


----------



## SpottyPoo

Thank you, everyone, for your responses, advice and understanding.









Maybe it's just puppiness and I don't have the patience for it. *shrug* 

Over the summer, I lost the only dog I've ever had in my life. She was 15 years and 9 days old when she died. She was born in my house, so I went thru her puppyhood from day one. However, she was an extremely remarkable dog and as a puppy, she NEVER got into ANYthing. EVER!! I miss her so incredibly much. Sometimes it's just too much to bear to even think about her. Maybe I'm just not cut out to be dog mommy ever again. I don't think it's possible for me to love any dog as much as I did Sydney. And if I even tried to, I would feel I was betraying her.

I was 21 when Sydney was born and now at 37, I just don't have the patience for all this puppy nonsense. I just want Lizzie to behave and do what I'm thinking -- after all, Sydney did! Yes, I know that's unrealistic so don't even start... But actually, maybe that is, in fact, what I'm subconsciously wishing for...









I'm still not sure what I will do: keep her or not. It seems everyone loves her around here and thinks she's adorable except me!!









Could someone who has an older Maltese, like 5 and older, tell me if it's calmed down much since puppyhood??


----------



## SpottyPoo

My husband is really good about giving me a break with her at night. I work from home and tend to do a lot of it at night and he will keep her entertained while I'm working. But when he goes to bed at 10:00, I let her run around and play until she "hangs herself" and does something bad and put her back in her crate. The running around usually doesn't last very long!!









My parents came up a few weeks ago to meet her and they just can't understand what I've been complaining about -- "She didn't bite _us_. She was really good and sweet while _we_ were there. We don't see the problem." HA!! Just like a grandparent, isn't it?

Oh, another thing about Lizzie -- DH and I have never, ever seen her sleep before. We know she must, but we've never seen it. Even tried sneaking up on her in her crate several times. I thought when most puppies got tired, they just plop down anywhere and snooze for a bit - some even in their food dishes. Anybody else *not* seen their pooch sleep?


----------



## doctorcathy

mine are 3 and 2 yrs old. honestly, when you're working with them 24/7, not losing your patience, and having FUN....you'll see a remarkable difference by 8 months old. but definitely, when sprite and ellie turned 1 yr...something seemed to "click". 


BUT...it sounds like you're not doing enough exercise. go on SUPER long walks. have her play with other dogs (that really gets them tired). and dont *focus* on the training. learning can be fun. 

to teach sit-stay....make them sit and stay before you throw a toy, you know? and then run around a little while. 

this is the time that you have to show your puppy new situations, new people (basically socialize her)....after all that activity...i promise you---YOU WILL SEE HER SLEEP!!! LOL


----------



## Chelsey

I can tell you from past experience they do calm down after puppy stage. 
My first Maltese sound just like yours. Bought her a nice wicker bed lined with very soft pillow. For the first week the bed was fine... then everyday when I came home chucks of it were missing. At that time I was a student with limited funds. It was so frustrating to see her chew up that bed that was so nice and I spent time searching for.
Not to mention it was not cheap. Well then I found out she was teething. Douh !!
I just let her chew it until it was gone.. Bitter apple nothing worked.
Also paper training was not good either she would always miss the paper.
And would not go out side at all.
She did get into everything. She peed and pooped on my bed and I had to take my comforter down to the basement to wash it. The dryers in apartment were too small to handle the size so I had to air dry it in my apartment. It took 3 days to dry.

I can honestly say after one year she was my pride and joy, she was the sweetest dog and never got in to anything again. I could leave her out in the apartment all day and she would never touch anything that I did not give her to play with.
She never did learn to go out side but she was good at going on the paper.
She was a total lap dog and would just watch TV with me.

I believe you may have gone through the hardest parts and the puppy stage is nearly over. Chesley knows if I'm mad with her, she hates load noises, so I clap my hands and she will stop in her tracks. Try to find out what your puppy does not like and use it to your advantage. 
Also is the trainer trying you or your puppy? You need to be the one that is giving the commands to the puppy. Mind you I have not done training yet but I did speak with a trainer they insist they train you to train your puppy.

I do think we have a lot more patience when we are younger. I was just thinking to myself that I don't think I could go through the puppy training stage again.
chelsey is my third dog. She is really good and if we win the lottery I would love to have and other







but maybe an older one. The only issue there is someone has trained the older dog and you will have to figure out the behavior patterns.

You only have a few more months until she is a full year. You could end up with the best trained puppy. For now tire her out with lots of play time, walks and love.. Then she will be too tired to get into anything. We had to do that with our yorkie... he just bounces of the walls. I wish you all the best in your decision


----------



## Quincymom

Spotty Poo,
You've gotten good advice here, and I urge you not to get frustrated and just get rid of her quick. Please, please put her into Rescue if the two of you just can't bond. It isn't fair to you or the dog. She is innocent, she didn't ask to come live with you, and she has no control over her future. I admire that you recognize that maybe you just aren't "right" for each other. Or perhaps, after reading everyone's responses, you realize that maybe it isn't personality clashes, but just puppyhood. It may be either one.
I live in Charlotte as well. If you need a break from puppy parenthood, or just want her out NOW, and can't wait for Rescue placement, please PM me and I will do all I can to help you and your puppy.
Quincymom

Would your parents be interested in taking her? It sounds like they got along well.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

awwww. If you compare Lizzie to your other baby, you will never love her the way she deserves. I'm sorry for your lose.


----------



## saltymalty

Spotty Poo, to me it really sounds like you want to love this puppy but your frustration with her behavior is overpowering your relationship with her. The good thing is that they aren't puppies forever...and the bad thing is they aren't puppies forever. I know exactly what you mean about comparing pets to one another. I had a cat for almost 19 years...she came into my life before my husband and children and I was devestated when she passed away. I never thought I could love another pet because she was really "purr"fect in my eyes. One thing you haven't touched on...how is the potty training going? Is that adding to your frustration? Also, what does your vet have to say about the situation? You mentioned that you sought dog training for your pup, but maybe what you need is a behaviorist. They are out there and they work with both you and the dog. I know that we all have moments...I had mine last night at midnight in the cold pouring rain when she held her bodily functions for 10 minutes before she finally gave in. She was having too much fun running and jumping in the wet and muddy grass. I wanted to drop kick her across the street I was so mad. I am sure that she sensed my anger and read it as an invitation to play. But this morning when she got up, I let her out of the cabana, picked her up and was smothered by sweet puppy kisses. What could I do but melt? I also hear you on the grandparents...my children (human) never misbehave when they are around. Maybe your parents were speaking to the puppy in soft, sweet voices with lots of ooohs and ahhhhs thrown in for good measure. 

I am so glad that you have decided to vent your frustration here on SM, and I really think you can get past the frustration. We're all here to help. Just like human children, no two puppies are alike. Love her for who she is and not what you want her to be. She just might surprise you.


----------



## jmm

To a degree, she may calm down, but if you are identifying behavior problems in her now, without work, they do not go away with age. 

I think if you found a positive, motivational trainer and a group class that teaches you how to interact with her (rather than having somebody train her for you), you would really benefit and see some positive changes. 

The bottom line is you will have to make some changes if you want this to work out and you to be happy with her. From your posts, she sounds like a rather intense pup who needs some appropriate outlets for her energy (mental and physical). I purposely choose puppies like that for myself, so I am familiar with the type. They turn into great dogs who are wonderful little workers, but it takes guidance. 

If you honestly feel like she is not the right puppy for you, then good for you for admitting it and working to find her a more appropriate home. There is no reason for both of you to be unhappy and frustrated.


----------



## SpottyPoo

There is so much great advice in this thread -- how can I not start looking at my situation a little differently now?

A word about my trainer. He actually *is* really, really good. He does teach me how to teach her. Maybe I just haven't been doing it right or something. He is wonderful with dogs, and is very interested in getting me to understand how she is thinking and why she does the things she does. If anything, the lack of proper training is my fault and not his. I'm going to try harder with her.









I took her on a walk this afternoon, for the first time, in the neighborhood. She completely forgot what heel means, and the choke chain didn't phase her at all when I "popped her" back over to my left side. This is ONE stubborn dog!!! So, her trainer will be here tomorrow and I will have him take her on that same walk and show me what, if anything, I was doing wrong. (The first time we trained, we did NOT use a choke chain and it didn't get us anywhere. She is very, very headstrong. I was completely against it but when he showed me how quickly he got her to behave with it, I changed my mind about the whole concept.)

You're right -- she didn't ask to be here in my home. And I really DO want to love this dog. I will try harder to appease her over zealousness for life, and try to wear her out more!









Please, if you all think of any more advice/suggestions, please share them with me. And thank you -- each and every one of you.

Oh -- and potty training seems to be going just fine here lately. We actually don't give her the chance to mess up anymore. We time her meals and her going out time religiously so she doesn't mess up in the house. Learned that from the trainer, too. She even TOLD me she had to potty one day last week!!!!


----------



## saltymalty

I am surprised that your trainer suggested using a choke collar on a maltese. Their trachea are so fragile that they can be seriously harmed using a coke collar. Does your trainer have much experience with toy breed training? I am no expert here, but I think that there are other ways to get your dog to heel. Have you tried the Gentle Leader or Halti? Those harnesses go over the dogs snout and ears and use the same principle as a horse's bridle to lead the dog. Where the head goes so does the body. I would really be concerned that the choke collar might be harmful to your pup.


----------



## SpottyPoo

Yes, he has experience with toy breeds, but I will ask him about that trachea thing tomorrow.


----------



## Puddles Mom

You sound a little (I mean a little) more postive about all this. I know you can do this.







Talk to the trainer about your feelings, see what they say. Maybe your voice tone is not as it should be, why she listens to them and not you. 

Take deep breaths and remember, what your mom may have said when you were 2-3. I know what my mom told me, glad she didn't sell me.









Depend on the forum and the wonderul people here to help and guide you. 


P.S.
Oh yes, you ever get the (heel) down pat tell me how you did it. I say "heel" and Puddles thinks I mean lick or bite mine.









Good Luck !!!!!!!!


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 21 2005, 12:48 AM
> *Oh, another thing about Lizzie -- DH and I have never, ever seen her sleep before. We know she must, but we've never seen it. Even tried sneaking up on her in her crate several times. I thought when most puppies got tired, they just plop down anywhere and snooze for a bit - some even in their food dishes. Anybody else not seen their pooch sleep?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44815*


[/QUOTE]

Ok that made me laugh. You've never seen her sleep?? You sneak up on her?







that visual is just way too funny.

But in all seriousness- I know how frustrated you must be. I dont like the choke collar idea though. You might be prepared to hear people say they cringed when they read that (I did), but my trainer who trains big dogs for guard duty even does not approve of them- I wish you could find another method? They cut off their air not to mention the other problems you might have with the teeny maltese neck... Even a regular collar- not a harness. He didnt want me to use a harness with Phoebe. He said you should be able to do what you need with a regular collar. How can you not correct a dog that size? 

Read the book suggested above- The culture clash. I've also learned a ton from that book!

And try not to get discouraged. My Holli was the perfect dog in my eyes. Sometimes now I even think that I have my hands full- and mine is very calm- but that is only because I am used to an older dog. And sometimes I remember Holli as a much *better* dog than she actually was







because I miss her and appreciate her so much more now that she is gone. I really feel for you and really really wish you the best with your little girl. 

Oh and if you've read the potty training thread at all, be thankful for your blessings


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Dear SpottyPoo, 

I do not wish to be an alarmist, however: choke chains can be *fatal * to Maltese. They are prone to a condition called collapsing trachea. *Choke chains, or any collar, even, can collapse the trachea.* 

If your trainer uses a choke chain on a Maltese then he is NOT a good trainer for a Maltese puppy and obviously knows nothing about the breed. Please try to find a trainer with small breed experience (a lot of small/toy breeds are prone to collapsing trachea and trainers of small breeds will know that). 

In fact, Maltese should never be walked with a collar. You should be using a harness (step-in harnesses work best: the ones that don't cut across the throat). This gives you full control of her body and you can safely pull her towards you when she tries to go in a different direction.

Please, please do more research on raising and training Maltese. Don't use the regular type of training books available for all breeds (or those series that appear to address each breed separately, but in reality use the same material for each book and just change the photos and a chapter or so).

*Please read the following information from * Rover Rescue Common Health Problems for Small Dogs (http://www.roverrescue.org/common_health_issues_for_small_d.htm)

*Collapsed Trachea* 
The trachea, also known as the windpipe, is an important structure which connects the throat to the lungs. It serves the purpose of directing air into the respiratory tract. 

The normal trachea is tubular. It maintains its shape because of a series of rings made of cartilage. These rings do not completely encircle the trachea. Instead, they go from the 2 o'clock to 10 o'clock positions. The remainder of the trachea is composed of a flexible membrane that joins the ends of the cartilage rings. 

When the cartilage rings are flattened from the top to the bottom, the trachea is said to be collapsed. Rapid inhalation of air can cause the trachea to flatten and make it difficult for air to enter the lungs. 

Most "experts" do not completely understand how this condition develops. However, they know that these dogs have an abnormality in the chemical makeup of their tracheal rings. The rings lose their stiffness so they are not able to retain their circular shape. They also know that it occurs in certain breeds of dogs, notably Chihuahuas, Pomeranians, Shih Tzus, Lhasa Apsos, Toy Poodles, Yorkies, and Maltese. Because of that, they suspect that there is a genetic factor involved. 

The most common clinical sign is a chronic cough. It is often described as dry and harsh and can become quite pronounced. The term "goose honk" is often used to describe it. Coughing is often worse in the daytime and much less at night. The cough may also begin due to excitement, pressure on the trachea (from a leash), or from drinking water or eating. 

How to distinguish reverse sneezing from collapsed trachea? 

A chronic cough, especially a "goose honk," should be suspected as having collapsed trachea. Many times, very light pressure placed on the trachea during the physical examination can raise a suspicion of collapsed trachea in a dog with a persistent dry cough. While the information gained from the physical examination is helpful, other tests are needed to confirm this condition. If your dog breathes through her mouth sometimes or breathes with a raspy sound, this could also indicate a collapsed trachea. 

Radiographs (x-rays) of the chest can identify the trachea and its shape. However, a collapsed trachea changes its diameter during the respiratory cycle. It is usually collapsed during inhalation and normal during exhalation. Therefore, an attempt to make radiographs during both phases of respiration in necessary. This can be rather difficult to accomplish since dogs are not likely to understand the command, "Take a deep breath and hold it." 

Endoscopy is another way to evaluate the trachea. An endoscope is a tube that is small enough to insert into the trachea; the operator can see through it and visualize the inside of the trachea. By watching the trachea during inspiration and expiration, abnormal collapsing can be seen. Tracheal endoscopes are expensive and not available at every veterinary hospital, so unfortunately, it may require a bit of searching to find someone to perform this test. 

Collapsed trachea can be treated medically or surgically. Some Maltese respond well to bronchodilators and various types of anti-inflammatory drugs. The trachea of these dogs is easily infected, so antibiotics are usually part of the treatment. If obesity is present, weight loss is often beneficial. Excitement and vigorous exercise are likely to cause a relapse, so they should be avoided as much as possible. 

If medical therapy is not successful, the dog should be evaluated for possible surgery. Radiographs and endoscopy are used to determine how much of the trachea is collapsed. If the only abnormal part is that segment between the throat and the point where the trachea enters the chest (the thoracic inlet), surgery may be curative. However, if the segment of the trachea that is within the chest cavity is abnormal, surgery is not likely to be helpful because that part is not accessible to the surgeon. 

There are several surgical approaches that have been used. Each approach implants an artificial support device that is secured around or within the trachea. The purpose of the support device is to hold the tracheal rings in their normal, open position. Although some dogs have excellent results and are truly cured of the disease, the outcome is usually not always successful. 

*Conservative treatment includes: * 

Keep your dog at a normal weight. Extra weight will only put more strain on her respiratory system. 
*Use a harness instead of a collar. * 
Cool mist humidifiers have shown to be helpful for dogs with this ailment. 
Cough remedies, if the cough is really bad. 
Nutritional supplements like Glucosamine have shown promise in helping to rebuild the weak connective tissue. This is a natural product with no side effects and is used in humans to treat arthritis.


----------



## Chelsey

Chelsey is very head strong too. I could say chelsey sit and she will do this little body dance that tells me no way. I know she hate load noises and when i get loud she knows I mean business. So when she does her little dance...I clap my hands and boom she is down siting for the count. The cans with coins really scared her so I don't use it for her anymore.
Now this will not work for Chester he has is own mind and noting scares him










How do you talk to her. I find if I talk to chelsey like she is a person I get more responce from her. If you teach her lots of little words you can actually speck a whole sentances and she will get it.

Anyway sound like your on your way and puppy is getting better see what venting can do for you.


----------



## Holliberry

One more thing - since I still cant imagine a puppy that doesnt need sleep- have you looked into her diet? Maybe she has too much of something (sugar? carbs?) that is just firing her up? Maybe treats or is she getting fed from everyone? Just a thought...

I see the other posts about the collapsed trachea coming up. I did mention that to my trainer and he didnt know of it, so I informed him. at any rate, he did not approve of choke collars for the simple reason they cut off the air to the dogs which is good enough reason for me.


----------



## littlepeanut

It sounds like you really do want this puppy. I'm glad you decided to come to SM with your feelings! I really hope things improve for you, there's lots of hope. I got Peanut last April and in this year he has become such an amazing dog. No formal training, just us. Sure, he gets into the tissues or gets into something he's not supposed to, but as much as I'd hate to admit it, it's always my fault for leaving things around. My sister lives in FL, and I'm in MA, so when she comes up for a visit (about once a month), she see's the differences in Peanut's behaviours too. He used to be a crazy little brat, and he still can be, but now, as long as I pick up after myself I am totally comfortable leaving him alone with full run of the house. I think that as long as you have it in your heart to be willing to work with your pup, go for it!! She will return your love in a great way!!

How long has she been walking on the leash? I only ask because Peanut hated the leash and he refused to walk on it, then slowly he got comfortable with the idea, and when we started to go for our regular walks he was just too excited and curious about everything so he would pull and decide which direction he wanted to walk in. After taking him on the same walk everyday for a while, he stopped pulling and let me lead him. 

I'm sure if you have specific area's of training or behaviour that you have questions about others here would be glad to offer suggestions and tips!! Just ask!


----------



## SpottyPoo

Uh, thanks. I don't think I'll be using that again!!


----------



## jmm

*Find a new trainer NOW.* Any trainer who recommends a choke chain for a Maltese has a screw loose and clearly has not studied learning theory or toy breeds. There is ZERO reason to be physically correcting a dog to teach it to heel. As a matter of fact, you could easily injure your toy dog with a choke chain even if used properly. 

A large part of your problem understanding her behavior may well be because your trainer is not using learning theory, especially operant and classical conditioning to which dogs respond wonderfully. To be blatantly honest, correction-based training can cause more harm than good all too often. 

I highly recommend you find a trainer well-versed in learning theory who uses positive reinforcement. Get into a group class and, if you need, take a few privates with the trainer. 

I would highly recommend you read:
The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson
Don't Shoot that Dog by Karen Pryor

Also take a look at some of the articles on this link. It includes basics about learning theory and clicker training (operant conditioning). 
http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/index.htm


----------



## SpottyPoo

Okay, I just got off the phone with her trainer and after having read this last post out loud to the trainer, we have decided we will just use a cattle prod instead.









We are going to use operant conditioning effective tomorrow. Thanks for the info.

And she's been walking on the leash for 3 of her 6 months, basically since we brought her home.


----------



## Holliberry

Cattle Prod OMG you have me laughing so hard. At least your sense of humor is still in tact









Glad to see you talked to the trainer and even more so that he agreed and is willing to work with you. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Hi, can you stand more opinions.... just want to share a little bit... 

First of all, I think your ability to bond with her could be related to your grief over Sydney. Having had a dog that long and being so bonded to her could indeed make it hard to bond with another dog. Some people are ready sooner than others. 

Your situation with Lizzie just reminds me so much of when I got Rosebud, my first Maltese back in 1990. Her personality was very much how you described your baby's. I took her to training classes and they used the choke chains... I didn't know any better







and yes, she ended up with a collapsed trachea later in life... 

She never did learn to heel... I remember when we finished the first training class and the teacher said, "Well, all the dogs have done really well and are ready for the level two classes............ except Rosebud".  

She was quirky as heck but that made her special. Everyone loved her personality.....but she was headstrong, extremely bossy, and extremely alpha. Quite a handful for a first-time toy dog owner like me. (My dogs as an adult were two Irish Setters and a Doberman. The Doberman was much easier to handle than a Malt!)

It took ages for me to bond with her. I have to say that when she was a puppy, I actually hated her at times and she made me cry because I got so frustrated with her. I had a trainer come to the house..... it didn't help at all. 

But finally, something clicked and I started loving her soooooo much and she became much better behaved as she got older. I will say that it took until she was about two before she truly settled down. By three she was very good. I almost think that by having such a rough start that I loved her even more for it. We became extremely bonded and I loved her very, very, very much. I have her ashes and a little memorial area on a living room shelf. Even though I love Kallie and Catcher sooooo much.... I still miss Rosebud.


----------



## doctorcathy

i was able to train the girls on a harness. it was VERY difficult---but we finally did it. i heard someone say somewhere about their dog needing a surgery because of using a collar.







thats scary, you know?


----------



## SpottyPoo

Goodness, surgery just for using a regular collar??

I threw away that choke chain about 5 minutes ago.









She was actually pretty good today. Yesterday, however....







We had a good time today playing and walking and "cuddling." She licked my husband's ear tonight until I thought it was gonna fall off and that got us to laughing sooo hard!! But we couldn't let her know we thought it was funny, right? Certainly don't wanna reward that behavior! LOL

I'm telling ya -- reading all these posts and hearing that everyone has gone thru the same crap I'm going thru right now makes me feel more at peace with the situation. I am willing now to give it more time -- and give her more play time during the day. I like the, "A well played dog is a tired dog," mentality.









I'm also noticing a few of her silly pranks that I never noticed before -- just from reading everyone's posts here.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Mar 21 2005, 11:07 PM
> *BTW Lizzie is a little doll.
> 
> Glad to hear you are seeing the other side of her now and enjoying her.
> 
> We get the royal wash first thing in the morning and ears washed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someday you are going to look back at this and wonder why you would ever want to have gotten rid of her.  She truely sounds like a real character, and I think you are now discovering it
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45204*


[/QUOTE]

Marilyn your statement is likely to be so true: "I know someday you are going to look back at this and wonder why you would ever want to have gotten rid of her." That's exactly how I was about Rosebud.... thinking how in the world could I ever have thought of getting rid of her... AND my vet said she had the best personality of just about any dog he had ever seen. She was one of his most favorite patients. These babies that are difficult to begin with often do have very special, endearing personalities as they mature. That's how I would describe Rosebud... a "real character"......... She was known around the vet's office as "The Bud", and it fit her perfectly.


----------



## saltymalty

Spotty Poo I am so glad you've decided to keep your puppy. I had to laugh at your cattle prod training....do you think it would work on my husband? 

One thing I was thinking about with respect to your pup is her level of socialization. Has she spent much time around other dogs? It might be a good idea for you to try group training, not so much for the instruction as for the socialization with other animals and people. 

I really wish you well, and I am so glad you decided to keep her.


----------



## Ladysmom

I wish I had a dollar for every time I asked myself "what have I done" after getting a new dog or cat!

As some of the others have said, bonding with a pet isn't always instantaneous. I had been "dogless" for 7 years after losing my beloved Petie at age 14. As far as I was concerned, I'd had the best dog in the world and no one could take his place. Then Lady came into my life quite suddenly when she was found abandoned and tied up to a tree by my neighbor who couldn't keep her since her dog attacked other dogs. I initially just volunteered to take in that weekend, take her to my vet on Monday for shots, etc. and work with them to find her a home. 

First thing she did in my house was poop and pee on the carpet. She didn't know how to walk on a leash. Wouldn't walk on grass. Seemed very unresponsive to me (I later found out it was because her ears were so infected and plugged up she couldn't hear). She started having seizures 3 days after I took her in. I was late to work every day because she wouldn't potty.

No, it was not love at first sight. I was very overwelmed and there were times in the beginning I really felt "stuck" with her, knowing it would be very difficult to place an epileptic dog.

Flash forward nearly 5 years.....

I could not be more bonded to my Lady if I had given birth to her myself! She is not Petie, but her own little dog-self who has brought me such joy. Life is much more complicated with a dog in my life again and I am still late for work sometimes if she's not feeling well or it's raining out








She gets insulin shots twice a day, 12 hours apart, and will for the rest of her life. There is no more sleeping in on weekends. I have to get up at 5:45 still to feed her and give her her shot. If I am invited to dinner at a friend's house, Lady goes with me because she needs her meal and shot again at 6:00 pm. She has drained me financially with all her health problems.

Yes, she sure changed my life. But I am so glad I hung in there with her. We have been through so much together I can't imagine my life without her now.

So try to hang in there with Spotty Poo. Give her a chance to work her way into your heart and build your own memories together. I'm pretty sure you'll be glad you did.


----------



## jmm

If it makes ya'll feel better, Mikey was a completely obnoxious brat yesterday and it now subject to his gentle leader any time he leaves the house for a few weeks. The horror and the terror that poor dog endures! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 22 2005, 09:00 AM
> *If it makes ya'll feel better, Mikey was a completely obnoxious brat yesterday and it now subject to his gentle leader any time he leaves the house for a few weeks. The horror and the terror that poor dog endures! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45247*


[/QUOTE]


 I can't imagine him being a brat!







I always feel so inferior in the behavior of my dogs after hearing your training advice







...ha ha....I am kinda glad to hear that Mikey is not the perfect well-behaved angel I had envisioned







....







Sorry that he must have the gentle leader now though.....


----------



## mylittlebella

I just read this entire post and I'm very happy you are giving her a chance. I too did and still is having a hard time with Bella. I took her to training and she's much better but she's 9 months old and I understand that she's a puppy. Her potty training is ok which you have down







so it seems you're in the right direction.

Puppies are super hard and it takes a lot of time but at the same time it's a very rewarding experience...at least to me.

Good luck to you and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

I also just read this post, I haven't been on here reading the posts for a; while, been prettty busy. I am glad you have decided to keep ur lil' fluff butt. Puppies are hard sometimes, but just keep in mind they are puppies.







(kind of like kids arent expected to act as adults, because they are kids







)She is a very very cute lil' baby!


----------



## Sisses Momma

Glad to hear Spotty Poo will be getting a second chance to win you over!! It almost sounds as if S.P. is trying to get your attention above and beyond anything else. These little ones are so smart, I am sure they pick up on your emotions. I am so glad you posted your feelings and let everyone help out. That is what everyone here is for.....a great sounding board......on a lighter note yesterday Sisse......

1.) Chewed through the phone cord on the porch and shorted out the entire phone system at the house.....(Joe was reading the paper instead of watching her).....

2.) Chewed through my new throw rug by the back door (I was making dinner and she was being "so quiet and good" I wasn't watching her)....

3.) Chewed the "ear" off her stuffed rabbit which is her "Casita toy" (she was put in there because we were trying to figure out how to rewire the phone)......

4.) Went down the porch steps (which she KNOWS is a no-no) and on the command "come" promptly picked up a stone and ran 100 miles an hour in the other direction with her cute little ears flapping in the breeze until I chased her down......

So, you see, we all have our days.....they don't come with a manual, they don't even come when they are called!!! I was seriously glad to come to work today, it'll be quiet, I won't have to chase anyone and nobody will chew on my stuff!!


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 22 2005, 09:03 AM
> * I can't imagine him being a brat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel so inferior in the behavior of my dogs after hearing your training advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ha ha....I am kinda glad to hear that Mikey is not the perfect well-behaved angel I had envisioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that he must have the gentle leader now though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45249*


[/QUOTE]

LOL I don't care if he has to wear his gentle leader but he would rather not (though he tolerates it just fine). 

Mikey decided to bark at a cocker he knows and not listen to me when I called him yesterday. Big whoopsie for him because one back slide on his obnoxious greeting behaviors and he goes back to square one. He is not aggressive, just totally obnoxious (he runs up to say hi wagging his tail and barking). Well, that doesn't work for me because it is impolite to other dogs...plus it bugs me LOL

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/sayhi.html

I love this link. 

I will say my dogs are incredibly well-behaved the vast majority of the time since I learned about clicker training and learning theory. I don't get frustrated with them which is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 22 2005, 10:49 AM
> *http://www.flyingdogpress.com/sayhi.html
> 
> I love this link.
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45303*


[/QUOTE]


That is a very interesting link..lets me know that I probably react inappropriately quite often...


----------



## FannyMay

I am glad you decided to keep her and get rid of that nasty choke collar. I mean just the name alone makes me cringe. "Choke collar", why would you _want_ to "choke" your little baby? 
Anyway I liked that Sisses Momma gave a list of what her puppy did in one day so I wanted to share a few things my Fantasia did when she was a puppy.
We rent an apartment so some of these things aren't funny!
1. She chewed a hole in the dining room wall
2. She chewed through a lamp wire
3. She chewed and scratched my favorite sandals to pieces
4. She peed on the bed about 4 times (have to go to the laundry mat to wash and dry the blankets because ours are too small)
5. She shredded an entire roll of toilet paper all over the living room floor
6. She chewed two holes in our carpet in the bedroom
7. She chewed the door off her plastic crate so we got a plastic crate with a metal door to replace it (let's see you chew through that!)
8. She took forever to potty train and pooped and peed all over the carpet
9. She shredded a puppy pad (only once thank God)
10. She threw up all over my throw pillows for the couch and when I washed them it washed off the cute snow flakes that my sister put on there for me
11. She kept me up for about a month straight after we first got her because she had to potty so often
I am sure there are tons more things she has done but I can't remember them all. And you won't either once she steals your heart and you fall madly in love with her.


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 22 2005, 10:29 AM
> *4.)  Went down the porch steps (which she KNOWS is a no-no) and on the command "come" promptly picked up a stone and ran 100 miles an hour in the other direction with her cute little ears flapping in the breeze until I chased her down......
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45298*


[/QUOTE]

When I read this line I immediately got a visual. Of my sweet little princess doing the exact same thing to me. Only instead of a stone in her mouth, imagine a fresh piece of POO!









As I like to say often when it comes to the potty, "count your blessings!".


----------



## SpottyPoo

Well, if Maltese are such pains in the butt, why do so many people have them?? I think if I had realized all of this beforehand, I would have chosen another breed!!

BTW -- I'm SpottyPoo. My Maltese is Lizzie.









And wouldn't you know it -- today she is being a complete angel. Very loving and sweet and hasn't gotten into anything (yet). Maybe she knows the trainer is due here in about an hour...

And JUST as I was typing the above paragraph, she was leaving me a poop present down the hall!!!!


















(Holliberry, I absolutely love your avatar. What a sweet, darling, innocent looking pup! Of course we know better, but just the same.... Are there more pictures of her somewhere on this board?)


----------



## Sisses Momma

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 22 2005, 10:28 AM
> *I am sure there are tons more things she has done but I can't remember them all.  And you won't either once she steals your heart and you fall madly in love with her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45311*


[/QUOTE]

Well said and how true this statement is!! You won't remember those things, I seldom remember them after Sis curls up in my arms at night and buries her little head between my neck and my shoulder!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

After raising Frosty and being with him 24/7 for 13+ yr. ........I am really shocked at the lists of things your Malts are getting into and chewing up. I guess I thought they would all be more like Frosty. He's NEVER chewed on ANYTHING! Never torn up anything, and was almost instantly potty trained. He (when he feels up to playing) still carrys around and shakes his stuffed bunny that I got him 13 yr. ago! I put it through the wash once in a while, and have had to sew up a couple of holes, but basically it looks like new. It's not that he's had any training, he hasn't (sad to say). It looks like we have just been lucky that way.

It must be darling watching those antics! How could you scold anything so cute? I've been saying I'd never have a toy terrier of any kind because I didn't want to go through all that puppy chewing and digging, etc.! I'm sure we'll still stick to Maltese, but looks like we could have a surprise coming.


----------



## SpottyPoo

BTW -- I am getting an individual email for each time there is a response to this post instead of just one. Do you know how full my mailbox has been these last few days?!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

What other breeds of dogs have you had?

Lady is my first Maltese. I grew up with setters (English, Irish and Gordon) and my Petie was a Golden Retriever, so Lady is my first little dog.

You are right - Maltese can be pains in the butt! They are so sensitive, delicate, high maintenance, and in Lady's case, sickly. They really are much more like children than dogs - very needy!

But of course I am hopelessly in love with the breed now!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Well, if Maltese are such pains in the butt, why do so many people have them?? I think if I had realized all of this beforehand, I would have chosen another breed!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45335*


[/QUOTE]

I think all/most puppies, regardless of the breed are like that...Brinkley's mischievous antics have gone down some every month or so...and I didn't even think he was a "bad" puppy...







I think the basic temperament of the breed (if all are like Brink) is a huge trade-off for making it through the puppy years.







My skin kids have also had their "moments"....goodness knows I have wanted to sell them to the zoo at times...but it all makes for great memories and stronger devotion when you look back on it all. (At least that is how it is for me...







)



> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:39 PM
> *BTW -- I am getting an individual email for each time there is a response to this post instead of just one. Do you know how full my mailbox has been these last few days?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45340*


[/QUOTE]


I don't click the box that says "enable email notification of replies". That way I don't get email responses to all of them...I just check for new posts.











> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 22 2005, 11:28 AM
> *I am glad you decided to keep her and get rid of that nasty choke collar.  I mean just the name alone makes me cringe.  "Choke collar", why would you want to "choke" your little baby?
> Anyway I liked that Sisses Momma gave a list of what her puppy did in one day so I wanted to share a few things my Fantasia did when she was a puppy.
> We rent an apartment so some of these things aren't funny!
> 1. She chewed a hole in the dining room wall
> 2. She chewed through a lamp wire
> 3. She chewed and scratched my favorite sandals to pieces
> 4. She peed on the bed about 4 times (have to go to the laundry mat to wash and dry the blankets because ours are too small)
> 5. She shredded an entire roll of toilet paper all over the living room floor
> 6. She chewed two holes in our carpet in the bedroom
> 7. She chewed the door off her plastic crate so we got a plastic crate with a metal door to replace it (let's see you chew through that!)
> 8. She took forever to potty train and pooped and peed all over the carpet
> 9. She shredded a puppy pad (only once thank God)
> 10. She threw up all over my throw pillows for the couch and when I washed them it washed off the cute snow flakes that my sister put on there for me
> 11. She kept me up for about a month straight after we first got her because she had to potty so often
> I am sure there are tons more things she has done but I can't remember them all.  And you won't either once she steals your heart and you fall madly in love with her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45311*


[/QUOTE]


Several of these were MORE than once with Brinkley...but I didn't think they were all that bad. The puppy pad thing irritated me, but he did that only when we would come home for a few minutes and leave again quickly. I think he was teaching us a lesson or releasing some frustration. The only time that was a BIG deal was when he THEN decided to pee on it after it was mutilated...









We definetely had more than one toilet paper episode....









And he chewed my favorite shoes, hubby's fav shoes, Emily's favorite Barbie arms and legs off, and Mitchell's Yu-Gi-Oh cards.







But that has all gotten MUCH better...(this week anyway-







)


----------



## SpottyPoo

I've only had one dog in my entire life. Sydney was a cocker/schauzer mix (Schnocker). This was her:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 11:39 AM
> *BTW -- I am getting an individual email for each time there is a response to this post instead of just one. Do you know how full my mailbox has been these last few days?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45340*


[/QUOTE]

OMG! I undid that option right away. I post way to may things. Instead I just check in every day (most times I'm on from 8AM-5PM M-F).


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Maltese are such pains in the butt, why do so many people have them?? I think if I had realized all of this beforehand, I would have chosen another breed!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *And wouldn't you know it -- today she is being a complete angel. Very loving and sweet and hasn't gotten into anything (yet).*


Thats why











> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *And JUST as I was typing the above paragraph, she was leaving me a poop present down the hall!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










well we gotta take the good with the bad









I will have to say that with smaller dogs they cannot do the same damage as a bigger dog in most cases. Sure they can eat a roll of toilet paper, but can they devour a whole dining room chair? I know big dogs who behave how you describe and its not a pretty picture. You are going to grow to love this little thing and these are going to become just some funny memories











> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *(Holliberry, I absolutely love your avatar. What a sweet, darling, innocent looking pup! Of course we know better, but just the same.... Are there more pictures of her somewhere on this board?)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45335*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much - how nice of you to say







Just imagine the breath!!!







I do have some photos up of my little angels in the gallery- you'll especially love the one of her wrapped up in her pee pads


----------



## SpottyPoo

Okay, this is what my email says:

"There may be more replies to this topic, but only 1 email is sent per board 
visit for each subscribed topic. This is to limit the amount of mail that is sent to your inbox."

Only 1 email is sent per board visit?? On most message boards, mine included (piggiepals.com), you will only get one email regardless of how many responses have been posted until you go back to the board to read them. Does that not work here??


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:50 PM
> *I've only had one dog in my entire life. Sydney was a cocker/schauzer mix (Schnocker). This was her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45347*


[/QUOTE]


Sydney is absolutely beautiful! 

It's so hard to get over the loss of of a beloved companion. It will be 11 years this August since I lost my Petie and I still cry when I think about him. He would lie on my chest and lick my tears when I was upset. He helped me raise my children, got me through a divorce, going back to school... I can't think back on a major event in my adult life that I didn't share with Petie. He will be forever in my heart.

When the Pet Psychic was on TV she used to say that we never really get over the loss of our companion animals, we just get used to living without them. I'm not even sure I'm there yet....... or ever will be.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:50 PM
> *I've only had one dog in my entire life. Sydney was a cocker/schauzer mix (Schnocker). This was her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45347*


[/QUOTE]


Sydney is beautiful!







Thanks for sharing that picture with us...


----------



## SpottyPoo

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 22 2005, 02:36 PM
> *...we never really get over the loss of our companion animals, we just get used to living without them...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45375*


[/QUOTE]

Well, I thought the Pet Psychic was off her rocker, but I do agree with what she said. It's only been 7 months (today, actually) since her death, and it is still fresh in my mind. It's not very encouraging, however, to know that after 11 years, you have not gotten over your loss. Go ahead and count me in that same situation.

And interesting that you should say "forever in my heart." I just picked up the brass plaque that goes on Sydney's urn. And just guess what it says....


----------



## FannyMay

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 01:50 PM
> *I've only had one dog in my entire life. Sydney was a cocker/schauzer mix (Schnocker).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45347*


[/QUOTE]


"Schnocker"! HAHA! That's the funniest cross name I have ever heard! Sydney is adorable by the way. Posing for that picture too, what a cutie!


----------



## littlepeanut

Sydney is just beautiful!







Thanks for sharing that pic!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo

Lizzie had another training session today and did soooo well!!!!! We are now using operant conditioning and using teeny tiny pieces of hot dog as the reward. No more choke collars.

Hey, the trainer has actually taught her to bring BACK her toys after she fetches them!!







And now she knows to drop them so I can throw it again!









I am quite fond of her today, indeed.







Oh, yeah -- she spent a good part of the morning laying on my foot under my desk. The trainer tells me that's her way of protecting me. Guess she is fond of me, too!


----------



## littlepeanut

Awwww!!! Congrats!!! Give Lizzie a big hug for me! It sounds like things are picking up for you two!! I'm glad to hear it, and I'm glad the choke collar is gone


----------



## Sisses Momma

I am just so thrilled you guys had a good day!! Congrats and give Lizzie a pat for me!! Your picture of Sydney was adorable







I think we have all lost a favorite pet sometime in our life and that place in our heart will never be filled with another.....we just make more room!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 03:38 PM
> *I am quite fond of her today, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah -- she spent a good part of the morning laying on my foot under my desk. The trainer tells me that's her way of protecting me. Guess she is fond of me, too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45430*


[/QUOTE]









Awww.....she wubs you!









I am glad she had such a great day!




























Go Lizzie!!!! She must have been feeling your vibes somehow...decided to straighten herself up!









Lots of wiggles and sloppy kisses to Lizzie for a job well done!


----------



## jmm

It isn't the breed...that's how puppies are! Maltese are nothing compared to some of the labs and herding dogs when they are pups! Multiple what she can get into by 10 and imagine! LOL I think most people assume Maltese will not need to same active training as other dogs because they are toys...it just isn't true and that's why rescue is full of them. 

A tip for when she is hanging out with you...attach her to you with a 6 ft leash. It will prevent her from wandering off when you don't notice and getting into trouble/having an accident/picking up something and running away with it. I love the umbilical cord method.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Well, if Maltese are such pains in the butt, why do so many people have them?? I think if I had realized all of this beforehand, I would have chosen another breed!!*


The reason we have them is that even though they do destructive and sometimes outrageous things..... they aren't "pains in the butt" to us. Isn't there a saying that goes something like "one man's pain is another man's pleasure". I guess that is the way with most of us..... yes, our babies do these things but so what..... some are puppies and heck... they are dogs, even though it's hard to admit! 

And most of the reason these things happen is our own fault. Most all dogs do destructive things and all breeds bark when they shouldn't and pee and poop where they shouldn't and chew and tear up things they shouldn't... all to one degree or another. My babies have:

Chewed an inch off the side portion of an Oriental rug rendering it unusable ($1,800)
Chewed a brand new small kitchen rug the day I got it ($150)
Chewed up a red ball point pen that got red ink on a beige carpet ($150 to patch and doesn't look that great)
Chewed up a $250 Mercedes plastic key housing
Took a friend of mine's sunglasses out of her purse and chewed them ($75)
Chewed the sides of 3 pair of my eyeglasses (bunches of $)

But that's OK.... I love them too much to even get mad. I have such a sense of peace with them.... They are my little family and when the love is there, these little nuisances just don't matter.... at all. These are material things.... nothing compared to the love, devotion, and fun having a Maltese brings....









I bet you'll get "there" one day yourself!!


----------



## SpottyPoo

Do they usually go thru their first heat cycle at 6 months? How do ya'll prevent the blood from getting everywhere before you get her spayed? (she will be spayed in 2 months)

Also, I read somewhere here that she must have their bicuspids pulled? Why is that?

Okay, there's something I have not shared with everyone that I probably should. It might help you better understand my standoffishness at getting close to Lizzie...

Back in October, I purchased a female Malt puppy from, what I discovered *later*, was a puppy broker.







Obviously, I had no idea what I was doing. Sydney has been my only dog and she came by different means.

I named this little puppy Maddy, short for Madison. And Madison had such energy!! All she wanted to do was play, play, play!! I was quite fond of her right off the bat! The day after I brought her home, I took her to my vet for a check up. Unfortunately, a massive heart murmur was detected, and surgery would be needed to save her little life.

So I had it done. All $2,000 of it.

The surgery went very well until the very end. When they were stitching her up, she had an aneurysm burst that destroyed her entire aorta and was beyond repair; she bled to death on the table. She had been in my life 10 whole days.

This happened just 6 months after I lost Sydney, my angel of 15 years and 9 days.

Yes, I am absolutely totally convinced that the people who sold her to me knew fully of her heart condition. I have no doubt whatsoever. But because they were disreputable puppy brokers, I could not get my money back. She was $500.

So, as you can see, I've not had the best of circumstances this past year and Lizzie being such a "brat" has just added to all of the stress.

But Lizzie is growing on me -- she's in my lap right now, as a matter of fact -- and I think I might be in love with her by the end of the weekend.









This is a picture of Maddy. She was a real doll:


----------



## jmm

For the benefits of spaying, it is best to do it before the first heat. Otherwise you can keep her on the kitchen floor or buy a pair of panties for her. She will have to be separated from other dogs for 1 month for her safety. That means out on a leash with you, no dog park, and usually no puppy classes. 

Anywhere from 6-12 months they may come into heat the first time. If there is not a great reason for you to wait, I would just spay her sooner rather than later. 

Any retained baby teeth should be pulled. Leaving them in can cause adult teeth to come in at odd angles and create chronic dental problems such as teeth hiting the palate and making holes as well as nasty dental disease from material being stuck between the two sets of teeth.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Puppies can going into heat as early as 6 months. Usually it is later though. On this site it seems like the average age for spaying is 6 months.

It is not uncommon for small dogs to retain some of their puppy teeth and then have to have surgery to have them removed. To make it easier on the dog a lot of people have the vet pull any retained baby teeth at the time of the spaying.

I'm sorry to hear about Sydney & Maddy. I can't imagin how hard that must have been.


----------



## SpottyPoo

My vet recommended waiting until she is 8 months old so she can go ahead and pull any remaining deciduous teeth at that time, and not subject her to anesthesia twice. She will also put a micro chip in her at that time. Any objection to _that_?

And why is it important to spay them before their first heat?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

to you! Wiggles and kisses to Lizzie.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 23 2005, 02:50 PM
> *My vet recommended waiting until she is 8 months old so she can go ahead and pull any remaining deciduous teeth at that time, and not subject her to anesthesia twice. She will also put a micro chip in her at that time. Any objection to that?
> 
> And why is it important to spay them before their first heat?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45724*


[/QUOTE]

Microchipping is great.

As for spaying: 


> Early age spaying, before the dog reaches her first heat cycle, can almost entirely eliminate the risk of certain cancers and infections. Waiting until after her first heat increases the risk significantly, as much as 50% by the age of two. Please spay your female pets.[/B]


----------



## Sisses Momma

Spaying is a must by 6 months. That much I do know......we already have Sisse's appointment for the end of May...they will do any remaining baby teeth at that time along with microchiping (there are some great threads on this subject here, look in the "search" feature). Our vet told us that if a female has a litter her chances of Mammary cancer go up by 25%, if you let them go into heat it increases 25-50%. 

I am so sorry to hear about your Maddy that had to be very hard for you. I can understand now some of the reason you didn't want to get to attatched to this little one!! We got Sisse from a backyard breeder (before we knew any better) and we have started a "Vet account" for her since there are bound to be problems down the road. We wouldn't trade her for anything even knowing what we know now.

Good luck,


----------



## k/c mom

SpottyPoo, 

Gosh! What can I say.... I am so sorry for your loss of Maddy and so soon after losing Sydney. That is more than anyone should have to bear. No wonder you are afraid to bond with Lizzie, for fear of another disappointment. 

I'm glad things are going better for you and Lizzie.

Yes, you should spay before she goes in to her first heat. It almost entirely eliminates the possibility of mammary cancer and I believe ovarian cancer, too. There are some threads on SM about that. I'll try to find them and post them.

You could have some teeth done at 6 months or wait a little. Catcher is 10 months and has a few baby teeth that need to come out but one already fell out the other day and it looks like he may have just a couple now. The vet said he could handle this with just an IV sedative and not have to use anesthesia if they don't fall out by the time he is a year old. 

Kallie and Catcher send hugs and kisses to Lizzie.


----------



## k/c mom

SpottyPoo, here is an SM thread about spaying before the first heat:

Spay Before First Heat Thread


----------



## littlepeanut

I'm so sorry to hear about Maddy, and so soon after Sydney. I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I am glad to hear that you and Lizzie are bonding now. I have only had experience with male dogs, so I'm not sure about the spay issue. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Noriko had her first heat at 8 mos! So don't wait too long!!! It was a pain in the REAR! It lasts from 7-21 days. Lucky for me, it lasted 21 days!























Sydney's an absolute doll! I'm so sorry about Lil Maddy. I think with all you've been through, maybe apart of you is hesitant and pulling away from Spottypoo. I think you're not giving your whole heart to her. And maybe she feels it and that's why she's distant from you. This is a big fat maybe. You never know.







She's just a lil baby. Have patience. Even though it's hard, training her is apart of your bonding time. It'll help her connect with you. She's so gorgeous! 

TAKE CARE!


----------



## FannyMay

Get her spayed now. I can't speak for the other dogs on this forum but Fantasia was spayed at 7 months and she had already lost all her baby teeth so they didn't have to pull any. I don't think you have to wait till 8 months for the teeth. Then again I am not your vet and I haven't seen inside her mouth. If the vet thinks they might stay in longer then you should talk to him about spaying now and then seeing how the teeth come in later.


----------



## saltymalty

Spotty Poo, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You have been through so much with your pups.

As for the spay, we were told by our breeder to wait until our pup was 8-9 months for her spay. The vet disagreed and said that even with the breeder's knowledge, she couldn't offer a guarantee she wouldn't go into heat, and that it was safe to do the spay at six months. So we went with the vet's advice. Our pup has retained a few baby teeth, however, the vet did not want to pull them because when they are pulled too early they can damage the adult teeth or cause problems with allignment. The baby teeth hold the spots for the adult teeth. If they are pulled too soon, those spaces might not be "held" properly. So come August, if there are any left, they'll be pulled. The vet also said that at that point she'd be able to do it under sedation rather than a general.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 23 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Our pup has retained a few baby teeth, however, the vet did not want to pull them because when they are pulled too early they can damage the adult teeth or cause problems with allignment.  The baby teeth hold the spots for the adult teeth.  If they are pulled too soon, those spaces might not be "held" properly.  So come August, if there are any left, they'll be pulled.  The vet also said that at that point she'd be able to do it under sedation rather than a general.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45793*


[/QUOTE]

That sounds like what my vet said, so that is good to hear of another vet with the same insight.


----------



## SpottyPoo

Thanks for the link!! I believe I'll be calling my vet tomorrow morning....


----------



## jmm

We pull baby teeth on show pups at 6 months with no problems. The veterinary dentist here says 6 months is fine.


----------



## SpottyPoo

Okay, I'm a little confused -- who is "we" and what "vet dentist?"


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 23 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Okay, I'm a little confused -- who is "we" and what "vet dentist?"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45887*


[/QUOTE]

JMM is a vet tech so I assume she means the practice she works for and the vet dentist in the practice... JMM can you elaborate on this....


----------



## SpottyPoo

Oooooooh, okay. That explains it!!









(BTW - Lizzie didn't have a very good day today. She's doing better, however -- she had 3 good days in a row!! And her bad day wasn't as bad as they've been in the past... I think she's working on me, the little booger.







)


----------



## SpottyPoo

Kitty poop? Hmmmm....yummy!!!







Lizzie is particularly fond of guinea pig poop.









A bad day for Lizzie is bugging me to death (after I just finished playing with her) for more attention and not keeping herself occupied for awhile. I work from home and she will sit directly under my desk and bark, bark, bark until I stop what I'm doing and play with her. *Again.* Makes it real difficult to get my work done and I end up doing it late at night!









Today she ticked off her daddy especially. He was playing with her outside while grilling some chicken for dinner. When he was ready to come inside, she refused to obey "come" and just kept on rooting around in the yard, completely aloof to his wishes. So she got left out there while we ate dinner. (We kept our eye on her the whole time.) Did she learn anything from that? NO!!! When we finished eating and went outside to get her, she continued to play keep away!!!









While I am working at night because _some_body wouldn't let me do it earlier, hubby keeps her occupied and plays with her on top of the bed while he's watching TV. He has her toys and bones and all kinds of goodies to keep her occupied. But tonight she decided to bark continuously. No matter what he did, she would not hush. THAT got her time in her crate!!  

Okay, MomtwoMaltmuffins -- you're telling me at 7 years of age your baby is still mischievious. That's not very encouraging!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 24 2005, 02:07 AM
> *Kitty poop? Hmmmm....yummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie is particularly fond of guinea pig poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bad day for Lizzie is bugging me to death (after I just finished playing with her) for more attention and not keeping herself occupied for awhile. I work from home and she will sit directly under my desk and bark, bark, bark until I stop what I'm doing and play with her. Again.  Makes it real difficult to get my work done and I end up doing it late at night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today she ticked off her daddy especially. He was playing with her outside while grilling some chicken for dinner. When he was ready to come inside, she refused to obey "come" and just kept on rooting around in the yard, completely aloof to his wishes. So she got left out there while we ate dinner. (We kept our eye on her the whole time.) Did she learn anything from that? NO!!! When we finished eating and went outside to get her, she continued to play keep away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am working at night because somebody wouldn't let me do it earlier, hubby keeps her occupied and plays with her on top of the bed while he's watching TV. He has her toys and bones and all kinds of goodies to keep her occupied. But tonight she decided to bark continuously. No matter what he did, she would not hush. THAT got her time in her crate!!
> 
> Okay, MomtwoMaltmuffins -- you're telling me at 7 years of age your baby is still mischievious. That's not very encouraging!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45927*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, all this sounds perfectly normal to me. I just don't know what you expect of this puppy. I don't mean to be harsh but it just seems your expectation for her are just so high and I'm afraid that she will never ever live up to your standards. 

Mine bark, too. The best thing is just ignore it. If you react, then the dog will see it as at least some sort of attention. Perhaps while you're working it might be a good time to put Lizzie in her crate for a couple hours so she can rest and you can work. 

Mine never want to come in from being outside either. I just pick them up and bring them in. Or sometimes I ask if they want a "treat" and they come running to the house soooo fast... "yummmy... a treat"!!! Lizzie didn't know she was being punished by being left outside by herself. Dogs just don't understand that sort of thing. She probably loved being out there. Most of the experts prefer positive reinforcement anyway...... not punishment.

And the barking at your husband... probably just putting her in her crate to calm down was a good thing to do. 

Some Malts are just very playful (Kallie is like that). Kallie wants to play all the time and she will be three years old in May. She barks a lot, too. None of this bothers me at all. Heck, she's barking right now..... And I still can't put the toilet paper on its holder or put too much tissue in the bath trash can. Kallie loves paper and will go after any that she can reach. 

And I still can't put sheet moss around my plants in the house (to make them look all neat and tidy) because both K&C love it for some reason and will take it out of the plant and shred it all over the living room. And I have to keep my laundry hamper in an out of the way place because Catcher loves underwear more than life itself and he bore a hole in the wicker one I had just to get at the "treasures" inside. 

But the point is... I don't care!!! None of this bothers me... I love it... they are fun... and keep me on my toes.... Frankly, I wouldn't like a dog who did everything right and was perfect. And this is coming from someone who in most of life is a total anal retentive perfectionist....









I'm not sure what help my ramblings might be in your case but I just wanted you to be aware of what could lie ahead.... If you want a perfect dog, it will take a lot of training time......


----------



## Ladysmom

How about getting a few treat dispensing toys like a Busy Buddy Twist and Treat or Groove thing or a Buster cube?

http://www.busybuddytoys.com/category.cfm?Category=1

http://www.bustercube.com

Give Lizzie one while you and your husband are trying to eat dinner or you are working to keep her occupied. My Lady never gets tired of her treat dispensing toys.

I am so sorry to hear about your Maddie. I'm no shrink, but I bet losing 2 dogs you loved in such a short period makes you subconciously afraid to love Lizzie for fear of losing her too.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 24 2005, 08:23 AM
> *How about getting a few treat dispensing toys like a Busy Buddy Twist and Treat or Groove thing or a Buster cube?
> 
> http://www.busybuddytoys.com/category.cfm?Category=1
> 
> http://www.bustercube.com
> 
> Give Lizzie one while you and your husband are trying to eat dinner or you are working to keep her occupied. My Lady never gets tired of her treat dispensing toys.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your Maddie. I'm no shrink, but I bet losing 2 dogs you loved in such a short period makes you subconciously afraid to love Lizzie for fear of losing her too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45934*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, that is great advice. Upon your recommendation I got the Busy Buddy Twist and Treat at PetSmart. If you had not mentioned these types of products, I would never have known to buy it. I like it so much better than the Kong... there is no comparison! I put some of Catcher's kibble in it each morning and he has great fun with it.....


----------



## Maxismom

Maxi was very defiant and still is at times, if you are feeling like this than you really should give her to a family that will love her i mean she probably can feel that you don't want her . I fell in love with my maxi from 10 weeks when i got him, the first few months were rough he peed on my bed he did things because i was not home all day and i left him with my parents at the time ( my dad has passed away) anyway never once did i want to give maxi away so being that thats where your head is at its probably better that you find another home
Maltese are like having children they need alot of love and attention i treat maxi like he is human because to me he is and to hear your frustatration at 6 months i don't think you both are connecting
good luck


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

That's it! Pack up her stuff!







Send her to me!
















J/K







or am I?!









You had 3 good days...it is getting better...take the bad with the good.









Brinkley pooped less than a foot from his weepad box last night in the hallway as we were going to bed.







I have NO idea why. The only thing I can think of was that maybe a cat was "guarding" it and he really had to go...but there was another one in the bedroom, so go figure.







He stood there as I cleaned it up and watched me. I would growl my "no sir" at him and his ears would go back in his "uh-oh" look. As I turned to flush the poo he did this little growl thing...my son said..."Mom, did he just sassy mouth you?" I think he did! Little stink!


----------



## Sisses Momma

Our Sisse is an EXTREMELY PEOPLE ORIENTED PUPPY, she does not like you even leaving the room she's in. She acts out when she does not get our attention and often this wins her time in the Casita to "time out" and calm down. She barks (just started this new thing) at everything, birds, a car going by, someone leaving a room and then coming back in, EVERYTHING. I think she likes to hear herself bark sometimes!! We have found several toys that are "interactive", one is a little elephant that has a tennis ball in it's belly. You can remove the ball and put a treat in the belly and put the ball back. She has a blast getting the treat out of it. Just having generalized "toys" does not mean they will "entertain" themselves, you have to give them a reason to play alone. Her other favorite is a 20 oz plastic soda bottle with her dry kibble in it. She has a blast chasing it all over, and when a few pieces of kibble fall out she is just thrilled!!

No one can insist you bond with this puppy, but everyday is NOT going to be perfectly the way you'd like. Did you get your Sydney as a puppie?? If so, can you remember back to the trials and tribulations you went through with him? I truly believe that the Maltese puppies are much different to get through puppyhood than some other breeds. We had other puppies throughout the years. I can honestly say that NONE of them were as difficult to deal with as Sisse is. It's just going to take time, patience and lots of love!! You should be thrilled that Spotty Poo loves you so much!!


----------



## FannyMay

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 24 2005, 09:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadysMom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 24 2005, 08:23 AM
> *How about getting a few treat dispensing toys like a Busy Buddy Twist and Treat or Groove thing or a Buster cube?
> 
> http://www.busybuddytoys.com/category.cfm?Category=1
> 
> http://www.bustercube.com
> 
> Give Lizzie one while you and your husband are trying to eat dinner or you are working to keep her occupied. My Lady never gets tired of her treat dispensing toys.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your Maddie. I'm no shrink, but I bet losing 2 dogs you loved in such a short period makes you subconciously afraid to love Lizzie for fear of losing her too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45934*
Click to expand...

Marj, that is great advice. Upon your recommendation I got the Busy Buddy Twist and Treat at PetSmart. If you had not mentioned these types of products, I would never have known to buy it. I like it so much better than the Kong... there is no comparison! I put some of Catcher's kibble in it each morning and he has great fun with it.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45935
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got Fantasia a buster cube once and she was afraid of it. I ended up giving it to a Maltese Rescue along with some other things. She loves her Kong though. I can put kibble in there and she will play with it until all the kibble is gone. I can also put peanut better in there and she will lick till all that's gone. She's a cheater though because when there's kibble in there she picks up the king and drops it till kibble falls out. Then she will eat the kibble and pick the Kong up and drop it again. She does this till all the kibble is out and gone. She doesn't roll it around, just drops it. Oh well at least it keeps her occupied! When I get her Kong she flips out! She will even sometimes bring me her Kong when she wants to play with it. So I fill it up and she goes at it. She plays by herself all the time. She also likes the bottles. She can play with a bottle for hours. It's a cheap toy too, so next time you feel frustrated with her go find a bottle and throw it to her and see what she does with it. If you aren't going to watch her play with it I would suggest taking off the wrapper and the cap and ring under the cap. My fantasia eats those things if I don't watch her so I just automatically take them off first.

I am going to check out the busy budy toy and see if I think she will like it or be scared of it lol. She needs more toys like her Kong!


----------



## SpottyPoo

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 24 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I don't mean to be harsh <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45932*


[/QUOTE]

Well, you sure were. As you know, everyone's expectations in life are different. For instance, I don't want my home systematically destroyed by a dog, but with training, I know that can be better. I am truly amazed that many of you here don't mind your Malt destroying things in your house!!

Lizzie will be spayed April 8th.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Mar 24 2005, 12:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 24 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I don't mean to be harsh <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45932*
Click to expand...

Well, you sure were. As you know, everyone's expectations in life are different. For instance, I don't want my home systematically destroyed by a dog, but with training, I know that can be better. I am truly amazed that many of you here don't mind your Malt destroying things in your house!!

Lizzie will be spayed April 8th. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46016
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry....







I was afraid that it might sound that way in writing since inflections, etc. can't be shown in a written post. My apologies.

It's not that I don't mind things being destroyed... it is just that it isn't their fault... it is mine for not teaching them and not watching them.... so how can I be mad at them.... I'm only mad at myself!!


----------



## SpottyPoo

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 24 2005, 01:31 PM
> *...it is just that it isn't their fault... it is mine for not teaching them and not watching them.... so how can I be mad at them.... I'm only mad at myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46022*


[/QUOTE]

Ah HA!!







So they _can_ be better behaved!!









Yes, I know I need to spend a lot of time with her in the training area and get her some of those Busy Buddies. Those sure are cute! Don't worry, though...Lizzie's not going anywhere now.







(Except in her crate if she doesn't stop nibbling on my toes right now...)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 24 2005, 11:17 AM
> *I am truly amazed that many of you here don't mind your Malt destroying things in your house!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46016*


[/QUOTE]
HAHA! Believe me! That is not the case! lol But yeah, seeing holes in my walls from where they scratched it didnt make me too thrilled. It gets better. I do yell "NO!" to them and chase their booties down when they do bad stuff. I think being on this forum helps to. It's a nice place to vent after you stepped on poop.


----------



## ilove_d&m

Spotty Po, I been reading your post and I'm happy to hear that everything is working out great for you and Lizzie. Everyone here is giving you great advice. Don't give up.









by the way lizzie's picture on you signature, I think she looks so cute,............. she looks unstopable


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Mar 24 2005, 12:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SpottyPoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 24 2005, 11:17 AM
> *I am truly amazed that many of you here don't mind your Malt destroying things in your house!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46016*
Click to expand...

HAHA! Believe me! That is not the case! lol But yeah, seeing holes in my walls from where they scratched it didnt make me too thrilled. It gets better. I do yell "NO!" to them and chase their booties down when they do bad stuff. I think being on this forum helps to. It's a nice place to vent after you stepped on poop.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46029
[/B][/QUOTE]








Yep, that stepping on poop is no fun. I have an Oriental rug in my bathroom that totally hides poop because the pattern is busy and the poop just doesn't show up. Mine don't actually "go" on the rug but their potty pads are near it so if something gets stuck, they will shake their butts so the poop falls off and sometimes it falls off on the rug. So then in the middle of the night when I get up to go the bathroom and have no shoes on I step in poop.... Oh, how I hate when that happens!!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 24 2005, 01:42 PM
> *It's a nice place to vent after you stepped on poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46029*


[/QUOTE]

You just made my day!!! That made me laugh sooo hard!! And that's only because I can relate.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## SpottyPoo

Speaking of pee pads, I get Pet Edge's catalog and found pee pads in there for $.20/pc!! Purchsed in bulk, of course. If ya'll are interested, let me know and I'll give you more specifics.


----------



## FannyMay

Your baby looks big enough to spay (not that size matters that much) so I am glad your vet is doing it sooner rather than later. 

As far as dogs destroying things, most dogs do that (if not all dogs). It just comes with having a pet. Even my childhood Lab, who was the most well behaved dog in the world, destroyed things. When he was a pup he would chomp the glass Christmas balls on the tree just because he liked the crunch (so we assumed). He ate many shoes, pillows, undies. blankets, socks, and many, many more things. He even did some of these things when he got older (not often). Sometimes he would throw up and we would find a sock in there. Grose! It seemed like he threw up pretty often weather there was a sock in there or not, and that usually meant scrubbing, gagging, and a spot on the carpet or us throwing up too! The worst was when he would escape out of the house and then come home hours later after swimming in a swamp. He always smelled so bad we had to hose him off before we would let him in. He still got things all grose when he finally got to come in. He also got sprayed by a few skunks and smelled up our house! He would also bring home a dead wood crunch and lovingly leave it at our door step or at our feet. His gift to us. He ate some of our toys and popped alot of our balls. Even though he ruined alot of our things I wouldn't have traded him for anything in the world. 
You could wrestle with him and crawl all over him and he didn't care. A baby that I was sitting crawled on him and fell on his you know what and he just yelped and walked away! He knew how to heal, come, sit, lay down, and many other things. He only humped people and things when he was a pup (until he was neutered) so that wasn't a problem. He was well behaved. He was a great addition to our family and loved all 6 of us kids. Sometimes when he was playing outside the only one he would come in for was my step-dad but that's just because he was excited. 
Anyway my point is that even if you have the most well behaved dog in the whole world, things happen and your things might get destroyed. You just have to expect it with a pet. 
Dogs don't understand that we enjoy or possessions. They don't ruin our things on purpose. They are just dogs and don't know any better.


----------



## nataliecmu

Spottypoo,
Good luck with the training! It is defintily a process! I remember when I first joined before I got Tini and I read somewhere that their 9 month old dog was still having accidents and I almost called the breeder back and dropped the deposit!
Well...here I am with Tini...who will be 9 months on April 4...guess what? Still has a few accidents, but she's my daughter and I _love_ her! 
I don't let her get away with destroying my place either... when I first got her and noticed her chewing on things she shouldn't be, I would always put one of her toys in front of her... really seemed to do the trick







Good luck. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## saltymalty

Spotty Poo, you know I was thinking about your situation and I have another suggestion for you. We purchased a play yard for our puppy. Her cabana, food and water dishes are all in there along with her toys and blankies. This is her space. The pen has a mat which protects my floors. We are crate training, but now that she's seven months, she spends most of the time out of the cabana and in the play yard. A few months ago, we started giving her an hour of "out" play time when she can freely run throughout the kitchen. Since my children have been off from school for this past week, we've done this twice a day. So far we haven't had any "out" accidents. I guess my advice is that if your pup is destroying things, limit what she is exposed to so that she cannot destroy them. The play yard sits in our kitchen so she's right in the thick of things...I have three kids....and she doesn't seem to mind. Her "out" time is when she burns off the energy by running, playing fetch and generally being cute. It's a great way for me to exhaust my kids too! And best of all, nothing has gotten destroyed yet either.


----------



## jmm

1. When I said "we" about the teeth I meant the group of toy breeders I associate with as well as the surgeons at the vet practice I work at. There is a local veterinary dentist I have asked about it and he says 6 months is fine. 

2. About her lack of coming when called. She doesn't know what the command means and has NO reason to come to you. You are calling her and never enforcing a command she doesn't know. By enforcing I don't mean punishing her, I mean making sure she obeys because she is motivated. I NEVER ask a dog to come unless they are going to do it. That is why I train this behavior with a leash so I can gently guide them in if needed. I will repeat my recommendation that you find a new trainer and perhaps go with a behaviorist as they will have an excellent understanding of dog behavior. Whether or not your trainer said okay let's skip the choke chain, clearly he has not taught you about how your dog learns behaviors or why she does not obey you. Being a dog trainer is not about teaching the dog, it is about teaching the owner how to interact with and understand their dog.

3. Put her on a schedule. There is time to eat, play, potty, crate/pen, etc. She is barking at you first because she is bored and second because it is a reinforcing behavior since you reward her with attention when she does it. How long of a walk does she go for? Increase the distance. What does play consist of? Play more active games. Most puppies will not just entertain themselves. Food toys and extra good bones are handy for this. Also, puppies need down time to be enforced quite often which means crate time during the day (maybe a few hours mid-morning and a few hours in the afternoon). 

I really and truly think if you want her to meet your expectations you are going to have to make some major changes in how you interact with her and how you understand her behavior. This is not something easy to do on your own and from all you have said thus far, the trainer you are using is not helping. 

This is just my honest opinion, but a number of my private training clients have been toy dogs that are out of control because of the same sort of complaints. I've also seen large breed dogs with similar problems. When the owner learns why their dog is doing something and how they can change that, frustration fades and their relationship with their pet improves. That isn't to say they don't put in a lot of work, but it can certainly be done.


----------



## SpottyPoo

saltymalty -- do you have a picture of this cabana that I could see? I'm afraid I just can't visualize that.....


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 24 2005, 08:04 PM
> *saltymalty -- do you have a picture of this cabana that I could see? I'm afraid I just can't visualize that.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46128*


[/QUOTE]
The "cabana" is just a small size vari-Kennel crate, in pink of course! We call it the cabana because we didn't like calling it the crate. And we live at the beach so cabana just seems to work. The play yard is from the ferret store...here is the link:

http://www.ferretstore.com/smalancon.html

There is a photo of the small play yard with a blue base...that's what we have. The package deal is what we ordered, but there is no photo when you click on that item. I hope this helps! By the way, we call the play yard her gazeebo.


----------



## k/c mom

Here's a thread that includes lots of talk about playpens.... I use one also....mine is not one that can be easily moved from room to room... it is pretty much stationary. There are photos of mine in a few posts within that thread. Any kind of playpen might be helpful.... I started Catcher in his the day I got him so I'm not sure how an older puppy would take to it ......... Lots of people here on SM use one kind of playpen or another.....

Thread About Play Pens


----------



## SpottyPoo

And BTW -- the Busy Buddy I got for her is a _*huge*_ hit!!!







This thing keeps her busy for HOURS - literally. I just smear the inside of it with peanut butter and shut it down tight. When she's gotten all she can, I unscrew it a bit, etc. Before you know it, it's been two hours and she's content and I've gotten some work done!!!

Thanks for the suggestion. I am forever grateful.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 24 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Spotty Poo,  you know I was thinking about your situation and I have another suggestion for you.  We purchased a play yard for our puppy.  Her cabana, food and water dishes are all in there along with her toys and blankies.  This is her space.  The pen has a mat which protects my floors.  We are crate training, but now that she's seven months, she spends most of the time out of the cabana and in the play yard.  A few months ago, we started giving her an hour of "out" play time when she can freely run throughout the kitchen.  Since my children have been off from school for this past week, we've done this twice a day.  So far we haven't had any "out" accidents.  I guess my advice is that if your pup is destroying things, limit what she is exposed to so that she cannot destroy them.  The play yard sits in our kitchen so she's right in the thick of things...I have three kids....and she doesn't seem to mind.  Her "out" time is when she burns off the energy by running, playing fetch and generally being cute.  It's a great way for me to exhaust my kids too!  And best of all, nothing has gotten destroyed yet either.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46054*


[/QUOTE]

I have an expen that looks like the once you posted were did you get the mat to protect the floor.


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 24 2005, 12:17 PM
> *I am truly amazed that many of you here don't mind your Malt destroying things in your house!!
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46016*


[/QUOTE]

LOL







I'm the complete opposite - Abby would be in BIG trouble if she destroyed something in my house







- but........ ONLY IF IT WASN'T MY FAULT -_- .... and well, I have to face it, the things she has destroyed (she's never destroyed household stuff THANKFULLY, but has made a lovely mess with an open suitcase of clothing and a box of tissues recently!)... it has been my fault... I've left something laying around it's sorta 'fair game' if you do that with a puppy around! LOL

The way I look at it is this... If someone got my favourite food and sat it right in front of me EVENTUALLY I would cave and eat it.... same goes for them - a box of tissues is just DELIGHTFUL to these little stinkers...







LOL

Trust me, when I came home to an entire boxful of tissues ripped up, I was NOT impressed. It wasn't even my fault because it was actually a friend of mine's who was staying at my place the night... she'd left them beside her bag of clothes - which also happened to be a shopping bag... so also got strewn across the floor. She got roused on (by that I mean she got the "cranky" voice







), she knew I wasn't happy, but ultimately it wasn't her fault - I should have checked that nothing was there for her to get into.









The worst for me, and the hardest to keep my cool with.... She knocked down the barricade in the kitchen doorway and had an entire day of roaming free in the house. She went into my room and got my freshly washed clothes and strew them across the room and had obviously been lying on them... now I could have coped with that - she's a very clean dog, no smell etc....... ONLY....







She had done a poop earlier on and had a 'dag'... so all of my clothes had poop all over them....









.... how I kept my cool and managed to tell myself it wasn't her fault I am truly amazed!!!







(well, it wasn't as far as the poop went -_- )


----------



## k/c mom

The way I look at it, how can I get angry with them when they don't know that they aren't supposed to chew on this or that. When I accidentally dropped a ball point pen on the floor and didn't see it and Kallie got ahold of it and got red all over a portion of the carpet........ how could I get mad at her? She didn't do it knowing that it was bad... she just saw the pen on the floor as fair game and such fun to chew on. It was an accident. 

And when my friend came to visit and left her open purse on the floor with sunglasses sticking out.... Kallie was in "hog heaven"... oh boy.... She enjoyed chewing those glasses but how in the heck was she supposed to know that my friend didn't leave this just for Kallie to chew on.

And when I fell asleep with my glasses on and they dropped off on the floor.... Kallie had a good time chewing them... again.... for all she knew they were a new chew toy from PetSmart.

I just think it is up to the mommies to make sure destruction doesn't happen. If it does I just can't blame my babies... they are not doing it out of spite; they aren't saying, "Hey, let's destroy mommy's this or that today". They just see furniture, etc. as something satisfying to chew on. I just see it as an accident.

No, I don't like my stuff chewed on but it is my fault if it is... not theirs....


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------

